# My Crystal shrimp tank



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/113229240846035240743/FCEdwJ?authkey=Gv1sRgCN-hy9uS4evOOg#


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Heh. I like the snails. Are they apple or brigs?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Heh. I like the snails. Are they apple or brigs?


They're Bridgesi Apple snails. I got abt.12-15 tiny ones 2-3 died rest survived and r growing quick. 
They're in 3 of my tanks. Most probably I'll sell them when they grow huge coz I cannot have 2 many of them in my tanks.


----------

